# '05 liberty



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

someone asked to see one these coffins. here's the only 2 i have:



the cigar inside:




i should try to find the rest of them and make the flag...


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks yummy...


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Those are awesome, thanks for sharing the cool pics!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

thanks a bunch. good luck finding the rest.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I think I can hear everyone saluting! Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## ShaunB (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm jealous, where did you find these two beauties?


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

It looks beautiful!!


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Ron those are more patriotic than the '09s. I looked extensively for any of the earlier Liberty releases. I finally gave up and bought two boxes of the '09s. Maybe in '13 or '14 they will be precious too.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a couple too Dave...From the bottom,2004, 2005, 2006, 2007, and 2008.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

havanajohn said:


> I have a couple too Dave...From the bottom,2004, 2005, 2006, 2007, and 2008.


:shocked: great. now i gotta wash these jeans twice.


----------



## 41 ChevHead (Jan 9, 2010)

Now thats nice,, I like your flag idea !!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

anybody know how many it takes to complete the flag?


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

shuckins said:


> anybody know how many it takes to complete the flag?


i would guess 10. i know that for at least the last 3 years they were a box of 20. 10 on top and 10 on bottom. so i figure if 05 was the same (im sure it was) then it would take the 10 on top. i cant see them making you take them all out of the box to see the flag..... but getting the right 8 boxes to ad to your 2...thats the hard part. i figure the 10 on bottom just made another flag.... but this is all just an educated guess.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

hey shuckins. here is a pic i found after doin extensive online searching. hope this helps.

and also, for anyone like me that just wants to see some great pics, i came across this while trying to find shuckins a pic.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/camacho-cigars/237500-year-1st-camacho-liberty.html

a lot of good pics there...


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/camacho-cigars/237500-year-1st-camacho-liberty.html
> 
> a lot of good pics there...


Blake, thanks for the head's up, that was an awesome thread.


----------



## HGFlex (Jun 24, 2009)

I was searching around after reading this thread just to see what these were all about and come across this:

Best Of The Best available on CheaperCigars at discounted prices.

Is it possible they still have some of these available to sell?

I didn't bother to call, because they won't ship up here anyways.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

HGFlex said:


> I was searching around after reading this thread just to see what these were all about and come across this:
> 
> Best Of The Best available on CheaperCigars at discounted prices.
> 
> ...


no. i dont think so. this is were i found that pic i posted above. and when i click on the link for the 2005 cigars it takes me to another kind of camacho cigar.

would be nice though... i would trade every cigar i have (wich isnt much) for some old liberties.


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

Jenady said:


> Ron those are more patriotic than the '09s. I looked extensively for any of the earlier Liberty releases. I finally gave up and bought two boxes of the '09s. Maybe in '13 or '14 they will be precious too.


*Fingers crossed* The B&M I frequent is looking for the 2007's that they forgot they had in stock. Hoping they fing it so I can snap a few up before they are gone forever.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Cigolle said:


> *Fingers crossed* The B&M I frequent is looking for the 2007's that they forgot they had in stock. Hoping they fing it so I can snap a few up before they are gone forever.


yea, they havent called me yet though. im doing an extensive search for 2002 to 2006. sar far, no luck....


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

Very nice Ron!!


----------

